

Have you ever got lost in HackerNews? - kp25

Problem 1: For the last two days, i&#x27;ve been spending most of my time going through all HN stories, reading the links and going through all the comments to make sure i&#x27;m not missing out any information. I always want to learn something new and there&#x27;s tonnes of new stuff in HN. Now, I&#x27;m completely addicted to HN. Sometimes all of a sudden i&#x27;ll stop doing my work and jump into HN to check through the new stories and articles. That&#x27;s the level of addiction!<p>I would like to know<p>- How much time you spend on HackerNews on daily basis?<p>- Do you spend time going through the comments thread? How much? As the comments count keeps on changing, more people jumping into dicussions, do you go through them again and again to see the new comments?<p>Problem 2: There are lot of new things like people talking about some reverse engineering, startups, open source, physics, future, programming.. etc. It&#x27;s too difficult to list out all the categories and the list can go on so long. I&#x27;ll just stumble upon some article which explains about some hardware stuff, which i&#x27;m not really good at. I want to understand the depth of the article but i couldn&#x27;t, so i&#x27;ll save the article to come back in future time hoping someday i&#x27;ll be able to understand the breadth &amp; depth of the article. The more the time i spend on HN, the more the topics,subjects i would like to be good at.<p>- Is it really a good idea to try to understand all the articles and participate in discussions?<p>- How do you digest all the new information? Do you make notes, saving articles? Will you ever go through the articles or notes?
======
brudgers
A hint: upvoting a story creates an entry in the "saved stories" link that is
part of your profile.

In general I digest a lot of information partially and much of it slowly. It's
addictive, and for a while I used "noprocrast" but that was a long time ago.

Anyway, I read what I read and don't bother worrying that I missed something.
The first order value of HN is breadth, and less than everything still
broadens my knowledge and understanding. Nobody can read all the good things,
never mind read everything.

Good luck.

~~~
kp25
maintaning any kind of notes.? or just upvoting and going through them
whenever needed?

~~~
brudgers
I don't take or maintain notes based on what comes across HN. I suppose that
little bits might occasionally leak into my journal from time to time but not
deliberately nor often.

Usually, I use search to find past HN threads. I occasionally book mark a
link. Usually I come back and read it within a couple of days or a week. Then
I'll delete the link. There's just too much.

